# Golden Globe Nominations



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/golden-globes-nominations-announced-live-132456778.html

*BEST ORIGINAL SCORE – MOTION PICTURE*

CARTER BURWELL, THREE BILLBOARDS OUTSIDE EBBING, MISSOURI

ALEXANDRE DESPLAT, THE SHAPE OF WATER

JONNY GREENWOOD, PHANTOM THREAD

JOHN WILLIAMS, THE POST

HANS ZIMMER, DUNKIRK


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm very happy to see Alexandre Desplat win Best Score for 'The Shape of Water' .

Beautiful Score, and nice use of woodwinds for that delicate, dreamy sound. 

Congratulations Mr. Desplat


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought HZ would win, but am glad for Desplat. William's Post score seems top notch as well, need to grab that soon.



muziksculp said:


> I'm very happy to see Alexandre Desplat win Best Score for 'The Shape of Water' .
> 
> Beautiful Score, and nice use of woodwinds for that delicate, dreamy sound.
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Desplat


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm delighted that Alexandre Desplat won the Oscar as well with his score for_ The Shape of Water_.


----------

